# Wie komme ich in die Scherbenwelt ? Wie komme ich nach Shattrath ?



## Aggrossina (15. Mai 2009)

*Wie komme ich in die Scherbenwelt ?
Wie komme ich nach Shattrath ?*[/b]
Man könnte meinen diese Fragen wurde schon oft und eingehend beantwortet, und dann mußte ich doch viel herumsuchen.
Also hier noch mal für alle:
Du mußt die Erweiterung >THE BURNING CRUSADE<  installiert haben. 
( Ja die muß man kaufen )
Dein Charakter muß Level 58 haben.
Dann gehst Du in die >VERWÜSTETEN LANDE< (Burg Nethergarde).
Im Süden (Pos 59-59) ist >DAS DUNKLE PORTAL<.
Durch dieses kommst Du in die >SCHERBENWELT<.
Du bist dann auf der >HÖLLENFEUERHALBINSEL<.
Wenn Du dich dann nach Süd-Westen (Pos 35-90) durchschlägst, kommst du auf den >MESSERDORNPFAD<. 
Dieser führt in die >WÄLDER VON TEROKKAR<.
Von dort aus im Westen liegt >SHATTRATH< (Pos 30-23).
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Glück für den Weg.
Die HÖLLENFEUERHALBINSEL hat Lvl 58-63,
die Mobs am MESSERDORNPFAD haben 59-61
und die WÄLDER VON TEROKKAR sind mit 62-65 ausgeschrieben.
Viel Spaß
Eure Aggrossina


----------



## Albra (16. Mai 2009)

einfacher gehts so:
du suchst dir einen magier auf hohem level (in den hauptstädten zb geistern genug 80er rum)  besorgst dir aber vorher eine rune der portale, drückst sie dem mage in die hand sobald ihr in einer gruppe seid und sagst ihm wo du gerne hinwillst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


funktioniert zwar nur für shattrath aber da will man  auch als erstes hin
wahlweise kann man sich auch nach dalaran porten lassen (wenn wolk installiert ist) und von dort das shattrathportal nehmen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. Mai 2009)

also mir ist diese frage eig noch nie übern weg gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2009)

Am besten nicht vergessen seinen Ruhestein  dort zu setzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

